# Our Hobby



## Daviddavid (Mar 7, 2017)

This is our Hobby. Actually it's our hobby and our Hobby.

Had it a couple of years now and made a few changes to get it from a 'site van' to an off grid battle bus.

500ah battery bank with uprated ctek battery charger
44ltr underslung gas tank
All lights changed for LED
Additional USB points
Uprated invertor
Huge metal storage back box
SOG installed
Spare thetford cassete holder
Solar panel and mppt controller
Electric step
Reconfigured wardrobe for more storage

....And lots of other bits and bobs


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 7, 2017)

Woohoo.
Another one.


----------



## Daviddavid (Mar 7, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> Woohoo.
> Another one.



They're fabulous beasts aren't they!

Just had a look at your other pictures. Looks like you've got a bit of that dreaded water ingress around hab door. I had the same thing but it's a fairly straightforward fix.


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 7, 2017)

Daviddavid said:


> They're fabulous beasts aren't they!
> 
> Just had a look at your other pictures. Looks like you've got a bit of that dreaded water ingress around hab door. I had the same thing but it's a fairly straightforward fix.



Fixed it as well


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 7, 2017)

How many leisure batteries do you have?


----------



## Daviddavid (Mar 7, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> How many leisure batteries do you have?



Well done on the fix. Looks like you well and truly sorted it.

I've got two Banner 250 leisure batteries uprated from a single 80ah battery. They fit under the lounge seat with a few millimeters to spare. Got the large Ctek charger to cope with the extra charging as well.


----------



## andyjanet (Mar 7, 2017)

will you two get a room:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 7, 2017)

Daviddavid said:


> Well done on the fix. Looks like you well and truly sorted it.
> 
> I've got two Banner 250 leisure batteries uprated from a single 80ah battery. They fit under the lounge seat with a few millimeters to spare. Got the large Ctek charger to cope with the extra charging as well.


Pah, two under the sofa and one under the front seat.


----------



## Daviddavid (Mar 7, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> Pah, two under the sofa and one under the front seat.



Nice!  I was going for something similar but was told all batts had to be the same and two 250ah under the seat was more than any other combination I could get in there all matching.

What are your batteries?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 7, 2017)

Daviddavid said:


> This is our Hobby. Actually it's our hobby and our Hobby.
> 
> Had it a couple of years now and made a few changes to get it from a 'site van' to an off grid battle bus.
> 
> ...



FANTASTIC,,, NOW USE IT & HAVE FUN !!!.

Looking really nice..


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 7, 2017)

You got me there.
I got it with three already installed so don't know power.

Probably due some new ones to be honest but I do have an mppt controller


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 8, 2017)

I think I have amp envy now.


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice looking van that is well powered up.


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 10, 2017)

So I have three 110 amp batteries.
Does that mean I have a 330 amp bank?


----------



## Daviddavid (Mar 11, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> So I have three 110 amp batteries.
> Does that mean I have a 330 amp bank?



You've got 330 amp hours. And that's still a really good set up. It's more than most vans. 
We do use a lot of electric with the blown air heating system and phones, tablet's, television, satelite etc. As we wild camp for up to a week in the UK right through the winter months the batteries do get a lot of use.


----------



## lefty107 (May 28, 2017)

Running 2 110s at the moment one under drivers seat and one under bench. Need to keep space as not as big as you tag boys. Less are great and help a lot. But looking to add solar panels for our foreign excursions any advice of what size ,capacity. Movable types I should be looking at .
Thanks


----------



## Pauljenny (May 28, 2017)

lefty107 said:


> Running 2 110s at the moment one under drivers seat and one under bench. Need to keep space as not as big as you tag boys. Less are great and help a lot. But looking to add solar panels for our foreign excursions any advice of what size ,capacity. Movable types I should be looking at .
> Thanks



Just nosey,
What effect does this have on your payload.
To put a heavy extra battery in, you gotta take something out?


----------



## Pauljenny (May 28, 2017)

lefty107 said:


> Running 2 110s at the moment one under drivers seat and one under bench. Need to keep space as not as big as you tag boys. Less are great and help a lot. But looking to add solar panels for our foreign excursions any advice of what size ,capacity. Movable types I should be looking at .
> Thanks



More than you can throw a stick at, on Amazon.
Best not to throw sticks at solar panels,though.


----------

